# Bathroom Floor Drain



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

What say thee oh plumbing inspectors?


----------



## steveray (Jan 5, 2016)

I assume you are talking about the G-clef trap?


----------



## BSSTG (Jan 5, 2016)

classic s trap

BSSTG


----------



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

> I assume you are talking about the G-clef trap?


Good one!  Funny


----------



## ICE (Jan 5, 2016)

You might ask them to bed the pipe in sand instead of rocks.


----------



## steveray (Jan 6, 2016)

> Good one! Funny


I was going to call it a Q trap and then I realized I hadn't used "G clef" since grade school music class...


----------



## JCraver (Jan 6, 2016)

> You might ask them to bed the pipe in sand instead of rocks.


Is that required??

The State took plumbing away from us lowly Municipal inspectors, so I really don't care, I'm just curious.  I've never seen under-slab plumbing bedded in anything but CA6 around here.


----------



## ICE (Jan 6, 2016)

> 314.4 Excavations. Excavations shall be completely backfilledas soon after inspection as practicable. Precaution shall be taken
> 
> to ensure compactness of backfill around piping without damage
> 
> ...


I suppose one could argue that this applies only to the back-fill. I think that the material that the pipe rests on is also required to be free of stones, boulders, etc.  Sand works the best for easy compaction.

What is CA6?


----------



## JCraver (Jan 6, 2016)

Cool.  What code is that?


----------



## ICE (Jan 6, 2016)

2014 California Plumbing Code based on the 2012 Uniform Plumbing Code


----------



## JCraver (Jan 6, 2016)

Hmm, nifty.  Wonder what the rationale is for that requirement?  Does that section apply to all under-slab piping?

How different are the UPC and IPC?


----------



## JCraver (Jan 6, 2016)

> What is CA6?


  [h=1]Ca6 Stone[/h]   

  CA6 Stone - Click to Zoom

  This combination of 3/4 limestone and limestone fines is most commonly used to provide a base for paver patios, sidewalks and driveways.


----------



## ICE (Jan 6, 2016)

> Hmm, nifty. Wonder what the rationale is for that requirement? Does that section apply to all under-slab piping?How different are the UPC and IPC?


Well it is plastic pipe.  As to whether it applies to under-slab locations, I say yes.  Trenches for waste pipe get compacted.

I don't know what differences there are between the UPC and IPC.


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 6, 2016)

Unless it's a heavy wall, or cast drainage should not be bedded in sand as it can sag. just saying


----------



## HForester (Jan 9, 2016)

> What say thee oh plumbing inspectors?


Foolish and he obviously didn't think. He could have used a double wye (where that 3x3x3 wye is), buried the trap, and come back around to connect into the double though a 2 x 3 bushing.


----------

